# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تعداد سؤالات و زمان پاسخگویی برای رشته تجربی

## ah.at

*سلام دوستان ...

کم کم دیگه داریم به کنکور نزدیک میشیم و دوستان دارن کم کم شروع میکنن به 

آزمون جامع گرفتن از خودشون ...

منم گفتم بد نیست برا کسایی که زمان بندیه کنکور رو نمیدونن یه توضیح مختصری بدم با اجازه دوستان ...

بفرمایید اینم خدمت شما دوستای گل ...


تعداد سؤالات و زمان پاسخگویی

دروس عمومی


عنوان درس
تعدا سوال
مدت پاسخ گویی

ادبیات
25
18

عربی
25
20

دین و زندگی
25
17

زبان
25
20

مجموع چهار درس
100
75





دروس اختصاصی گروه  تجربی

عنوان درس
تعدا سوال
مدت پاسخ گویی

زمین شناسی
25
20

ریاضی
30
47

زیست شناسی
50
36

فیزیک
30
37

شیمی
35
35

مجموع پنج درس
170
175




*


*جمع کل دروس*
*تعداد تست*
*زمان پاسخ گویی*

*مجموع 9 درس*
*270*
*250 دقیقه** =* *4 ساعت و 10 دقیقه*






*زمان پاسخ گویی به هر سوال در هر درس*


*عنوان درس*
*زمان پاسخ گویی به هر تست در آن درس*

*ادبیات*
*43 ثانیه**
*

*عربی*
*48 ثانیه*

*دین و زندگی*
*40 ثانیه*

*زبان*
*48 ثانیه*

*زمین شناسی*
*48 ثانیه*

*ریاضی*
*94 ثانیه* *=* *1 دقیقه و 34 ثانیه*

*زیست شناسی*
*43 ثانیه*

*فیزیک*
*74 ثانیه* *=* *1 دقیقه و 14 ثانیه*

*شیمی*
*60 ثانیه* *=* *یک دقیقه

*

----------


## saj8jad

مجموع زمان پاسخگویی چهار درس عمومی میشه 75 دقیقه داداش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8



مجموع زمان پاسخگویی چهار درس عمومی میشه 75 دقیقه داداش 



خخخخخ حواسم نبود ...

الان درستش میکنم خخخخخ ... دمت جیییییییییییییییییییییززز  زززززز ...*

----------


## aminyoohi

مرسييييييييييي ....... اگه زمان پاسخ گويي به هر تستم ميذاشتي ،،، كامل تر ميشد




دمت گرم..... :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Forgotten

دروس عمومی خیلی کمه مخصوصا ادبیات ! چطور باید توی 18 دقیقه این همه سوالو جواب داد !

----------


## Mr Sky

*وقت عربی خیلی کم.....*

----------


## therealfarshid

نمیدونم تا الان کسی گفته
What the ****

----------


## INFERNAL

هر وقت میبینم زیست 36 دیقه وقت داره یه فشاری بهم میادا...! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arnika

وووووووووويي استرس گرفتم... :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (2): 
ولي مررررررررررررسي ي عالمه...

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aminyoohi


مرسييييييييييي ....... اگه زمان پاسخ گويي به هر تستم ميذاشتي ،،، كامل تر ميشد




دمت گرم.....



بفرما داداش ...

اینو هم تو این پست میزارم و هم تو پست اول ...


زمان پاسخ گویی به هر سوال در هر درس


عنوان درس
زمان پاسخ گویی به هر تست در آن درس

ادبیات
43 ثانیه


عربی
48 ثانیه

دین و زندگی
40 ثانیه

زبان
48 ثانیه

زمین شناسی
48 ثانیه

ریاضی
94 ثانیه = 1 دقیقه و 34 ثانیه

زیست شناسی
43 ثانیه

فیزیک
74 ثانیه = 1 دقیقه و 14 ثانیه

شیمی
60 ثانیه = یک دقیقه


*

----------


## ah.at

*زمان هر تست عربی : 48 ثانیه
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
زمان هر تست زیست  ...................... 43 ثانیه*

----------


## arnika

ياخداااااااااااا....  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## aminyoohi

> *
> 
> 
> بفرما داداش ...
> 
> اینو هم تو این پست میزارم و هم تو پست اول ...
> 
> 
> زمان پاسخ گویی به هر سوال در هر درس
> ...









ye donya mamnooooooooon :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## atena.kh

> هر وقت میبینم زیست 36 دیقه وقت داره یه فشاری بهم میادا...!


زمین شناسی افریده شده واسه همین دیگه ک وقتشابدیم به زیست وشیمی

----------


## INFERNAL

> زمین شناسی افریده شده واسه همین دیگه ک وقتشابدیم به زیست وشیمی


آخه موضوع اینجاس که حداقل 30 درصد زمین رتبه ی زیرگروه 2 خیلی خوبی میده،شانس دارو رو خوب میبره بالا

----------


## asalshah

من دارم سکته میکنم:/
ای خدا کی میشه 5 سال یا حتی 2 سال دیگ........چرا نمیگذره....اه

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط asalshah


من دارم سکته میکنم:/
ای خدا کی میشه 5 سال یا حتی 2 سال دیگ........چرا نمیگذره....اه



خخخخخخ ....
منم همیشه به این فکر میکنم*  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## BacheMosbat

خب من برای 105 تا سوال میرم 250 دیقه فقط وقته فک کنم وقت کم بیارم ! یه خسته نباشید جانانه به افتخارم  :Yahoo (1): 
یه دو ساعت زیست یه دوساعت شیمی بقیشم دینی وای وقت کم میارم

----------


## The.Best.Name

زمین بخوانید تا معجزه را بعد از کنکور ببینید ... 35 % زمین 3000 تا رتبه ی کشوری پایین تر می دهد ....

----------


## _7challenger6_

> ياخداااااااااااا....



مهم تر از زمان تو کنکور استراتژی شما برای پاسخگویی به سوالات است . مثلا میخوای به ترتیب دفترچه بزنی یا تکنیک *_ و زمان نقصانی رو اجرا کنی . من که سال اول که کنکور میدادم اول 20 دقیقه میزاشتم برا ادبیات بعد 15 دقیقه دینی میزدم بعدش به سرعت تستای لغات قواعد و کلوز زبان رو میزدم بعدش ترجمه تعریب وقواعد عربی میزدم اگر وقتی میموند متنای عربی وزبان رو میزدم.البته امسال فک کنم از زبان شروع کنم . اینجور چیزا رو تو آزمونای جامع تمرین کنید .در ضمن مگه قراره همه تستا رو تو کنکور بزنید . رتبه 1 هم همه رو تو کنکور نمیزنه . پس تا اینجا یک مقدار وقت ذخیره شد . تازه بعضی مباحث یا اسون میاد یا اینکه شما اونا رو فوته آبید واون تستا رو سریعتر از وقت معمول میزنید . البته یه سری تست سختو ووقت گیر هم داریم که وقته بیشتری میخواد پس این به اون در.اینقدر سخت نگیرید.

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط The.Best.Name


زمین بخوانید تا معجزه را بعد از کنکور ببینید ... 35 % زمین 3000 تا رتبه ی کشوری پایین تر می دهد ....



آره موافقم ...*

----------


## _7challenger6_

> خب من برای 105 تا سوال میرم 250 دیقه فقط وقته فک کنم وقت کم بیارم ! یه خسته نباشید جانانه به افتخارم 
> یه دو ساعت زیست یه دوساعت شیمی بقیشم دینی وای وقت کم میارم



مهم  تر از زمان تو کنکور استراتژی شما برای پاسخگویی به سوالات است . مثلا  میخوای به ترتیب دفترچه بزنی یا تکنیک *_ و زمان نقصانی رو اجرا کنی . من  که سال اول که کنکور میدادم اول 20 دقیقه میزاشتم برا ادبیات بعد 15 دقیقه  دینی میزدم بعدش به سرعت تستای لغات قواعد و کلوز زبان رو میزدم بعدش ترجمه  تعریب وقواعد عربی میزدم اگر وقتی میموند متنای عربی وزبان رو میزدم.البته  امسال فک کنم از زبان شروع کنم . اینجور چیزا رو تو آزمونای جامع تمرین  کنید .در ضمن مگه قراره همه تستا رو تو کنکور بزنید .  رتبه 1 هم همه رو تو کنکور نمیزنه . پس تا اینجا یک مقدار وقت ذخیره شد .  تازه بعضی مباحث یا اسون میاد یا اینکه شما اونا رو فوته آبید واون تستا رو  سریعتر از وقت معمول میزنید . البته یه سری تست سختو ووقت گیر هم داریم که  وقته بیشتری میخواد پس این به اون در.اینقدر سخت نگیرید.

----------


## BacheMosbat

> مهم  تر از زمان تو کنکور استراتژی شما برای پاسخگویی به سوالات است . مثلا  میخوای به ترتیب دفترچه بزنی یا تکنیک *_ و زمان نقصانی رو اجرا کنی . من  که سال اول که کنکور میدادم اول 20 دقیقه میزاشتم برا ادبیات بعد 15 دقیقه  دینی میزدم بعدش به سرعت تستای لغات قواعد و کلوز زبان رو میزدم بعدش ترجمه  تعریب وقواعد عربی میزدم اگر وقتی میموند متنای عربی وزبان رو میزدم.البته  امسال فک کنم از زبان شروع کنم . اینجور چیزا رو تو آزمونای جامع تمرین  کنید .در ضمن مگه قراره همه تستا رو تو کنکور بزنید .  رتبه 1 هم همه رو تو کنکور نمیزنه . پس تا اینجا یک مقدار وقت ذخیره شد .  تازه بعضی مباحث یا اسون میاد یا اینکه شما اونا رو فوته آبید واون تستا رو  سریعتر از وقت معمول میزنید . البته یه سری تست سختو ووقت گیر هم داریم که  وقته بیشتری میخواد پس این به اون در.اینقدر سخت نگیرید.


قصد دارم اول دینی بزنم بعدش قرابت و تاریخ ادبیات بعدش ترجمه عربی بعدشپ اگ وقتی موند لغات زبان البته عمومیام به جز دینی بقیه نوسانیه ... اختصاصب هم اول زیست بعدش شیمی واسلام ولی لامصب وقتی ادم یهو میرسه رو شیمی خسته میشه تو قلمچی هم من حدود ساعت یازده بلند میشم! ولی کنکور سخت تره تازه همه مباحثن سوالا ترکیبیه وقت بیشتری میخواد

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> *
> 
> 
> آره موافقم ...*


خب رتبه منطقه ک مهم تره

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> قصد دارم اول دینی بزنم بعدش قرابت و تاریخ ادبیات بعدش ترجمه عربی بعدشپ اگ وقتی موند لغات زبان البته عمومیام به جز دینی بقیه نوسانیه ... اختصاصب هم اول زیست بعدش شیمی واسلام ولی لامصب وقتی ادم یهو میرسه رو شیمی خسته میشه تو قلمچی هم من حدود ساعت یازده بلند میشم! ولی کنکور سخت تره تازه همه مباحثن سوالا ترکیبیه وقت بیشتری میخواد


فک خوبیه
منم اول دینی.بعد ادب بعد زبان.اخر عربی
اختصاصیام اول زیست بعد شیمی بعد فیزیک و اخر ریاضی

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mashti73


خب رتبه منطقه ک مهم تره



بله شما درست میگید ...
اما مثلا برا منی که پارسال میخاستم برم پردیس خیلی تاثیر داشت ...*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> *
> 
> 
> بله شما درست میگید ...
> اما مثلا برا منی که پارسال میخاستم برم پردیس خیلی تاثیر داشت ...*


وای جدی؟ پردیسا ک ب کشوری کاری ندارن!!! همش ب تراز برمیگرده

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

استرسسسس گرفتممممم.یعنی زمین تاثیر داره؟ میخوام هرجور شده دندون بیارم حتا پردیس .اما زیر گروه 1 ک ب زمین ربطی نداره

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mashti73


وای جدی؟ پردیسا ک ب کشوری کاری ندارن!!! همش ب تراز برمیگرده



بله خب تراز هم بر اساس رتبه کشوری داده میشه دیگهههه ...*

----------


## Hossein.A

> قصد دارم اول دینی بزنم بعدش قرابت و تاریخ ادبیات بعدش ترجمه عربی بعدشپ اگ وقتی موند لغات زبان البته عمومیام به جز دینی بقیه نوسانیه ... اختصاصب هم اول زیست بعدش شیمی واسلام ولی لامصب وقتی ادم یهو میرسه رو شیمی خسته میشه تو قلمچی هم من حدود ساعت یازده بلند میشم! ولی کنکور سخت تره تازه همه مباحثن سوالا ترکیبیه وقت بیشتری میخواد


دوست عزیز شما چجوری ساعت 11 بلند میشی !؟
یعنی یه سری درسا یا مباحث رو کلا نمیزنی ؟ منظورت تو ازمونای جامع هست یا ازمونایی که بخش بندی شده ؟

چون معمولا ازمونای جامع ادم وقت کم میاره یخورده اگه بخواد همه چیو یاد داشته باشه و فکر کنه رو موضوعات !

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mashti73


استرسسسس گرفتممممم.یعنی زمین تاثیر داره؟ میخوام هرجور شده دندون بیارم حتا پردیس .اما زیر گروه 1 ک ب زمین ربطی نداره



ببینید قبولیه پردیس کشوریه ...
ولی وحی منزل نیس که جتمن باید زمین هم جواب بدین ...
خیلیا بودن قبول شدنو زمین هم نزدن ...*

----------


## BacheMosbat

> دوست عزیز شما چجوری ساعت 11 بلند میشی !؟
> یعنی یه سری درسا یا مباحث رو کلا نمیزنی ؟ منظورت تو ازمونای جامع هست یا ازمونایی که بخش بندی شده ؟
> 
> چون معمولا ازمونای جامع ادم وقت کم میاره یخورده اگه بخواد همه چیو یاد داشته باشه و فکر کنه رو موضوعات !


دوست عزیز من فقط دینی عمومی کامل میزنم از بقیه عمومیا هر کدوم چندتا اسون پیدا میکنم میزنم
از اختصاصیا هم میرم اول زیست رو میزنم بعدش میرم سراغ شیمی اگه قصد داشته باشم تا ته شیمیا رو برم و همه سوالاشو بخونم نهایتش تا 11:30 طول میکشه اگه حوصلم نشه شیمیای اسون رو میزنم میام

کلا سراغ ریاضی فیزیک نمیرم بخاطر همین زود بلند میشم  :Yahoo (21): 


درسته جامع ها بیشتر وقت میگیره

----------


## GUST

> *سلام دوستان ...
> 
> کم کم دیگه داریم به کنکور نزدیک میشیم و دوستان دارن کم کم شروع میکنن به 
> 
> آزمون جامع گرفتن از خودشون ...
> 
> منم گفتم بد نیست برا کسایی که زمان بندیه کنکور رو نمیدونن یه توضیح مختصری بدم با اجازه دوستان ...
> 
> بفرمایید اینم خدمت شما دوستای گل ...
> ...


شروع آزمون ساعت چنده؟ :Yahoo (21): و پایانش

----------


## arnika

> مهم تر از زمان تو کنکور استراتژی شما برای پاسخگویی به سوالات است . مثلا میخوای به ترتیب دفترچه بزنی یا تکنیک *_ و زمان نقصانی رو اجرا کنی . من که سال اول که کنکور میدادم اول 20 دقیقه میزاشتم برا ادبیات بعد 15 دقیقه دینی میزدم بعدش به سرعت تستای لغات قواعد و کلوز زبان رو میزدم بعدش ترجمه تعریب وقواعد عربی میزدم اگر وقتی میموند متنای عربی وزبان رو میزدم.البته امسال فک کنم از زبان شروع کنم . اینجور چیزا رو تو آزمونای جامع تمرین کنید .در ضمن مگه قراره همه تستا رو تو کنکور بزنید . رتبه 1 هم همه رو تو کنکور نمیزنه . پس تا اینجا یک مقدار وقت ذخیره شد . تازه بعضی مباحث یا اسون میاد یا اینکه شما اونا رو فوته آبید واون تستا رو سریعتر از وقت معمول میزنید . البته یه سری تست سختو ووقت گیر هم داریم که وقته بیشتری میخواد پس این به اون در.اینقدر سخت نگیرید.


اره اونو ك قبول دارم... ولي بحث استرس جدانشدنيه....واس همين اگ دوساعت هم زمان بيشتر بود بازم كم مياوردم... با اينكه الان تو ازمونا خوبم...

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


شروع آزمون ساعت چنده؟و پایانش



شروع آزمون : 8 صبح

پایان آزمون : 12:10 ظهر


تایم آزمون : 4:10*

----------

